# [SOLVED] How to read WinXP's Mini dump files



## Ran Werkheiser (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I was trying to figure out what caused the Stop error I last encountered. I tried searching for any clues on Windows XP's mini dump, but I can't seem to find it. All I see are drivers loaded at that time, but the actual file I'm searching for, the file that caused the crash as indicated on the Stop error, is not there. It's actually Speedbit's Video Accelerator file, sbbotdi.sys. I have to find that out the hard way - waiting for the PC to trigger the stop error again. I saw people here asking for the minidump and replying with the exact file that caused the error. Thanks a lot


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: How to read WinXP's Mini dump files*

hello 

just a suggestion if you haven't tried it yet but go to the home site of the company and inquire of them of the file and any related problems that might cause this 

you might get the info you are lookin for there and reasons as why it is causing the error 

for this sounds like it is an application error that is related to the program and not an issue of windows 

i may be wrong !!!! 

but the makers of the program should be able to answer your questions , if not check back you may find that you may have other advice waiting here 

Mike


----------



## Ran Werkheiser (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How to read WinXP's Mini dump files*

Oops. Sorry. What I meant was I want to determine which actual file, the .sys or .dll file, that caused the crash. The BSOD displays the file, but not long enough to remember it. Now I want to know a way to see that error message again. Thanks.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: How to read WinXP's Mini dump files*

This should help : 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315263
http://www.memecode.com/docs/minidump.php

which reminds me I still have to learn about how to read those files...


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: How to read WinXP's Mini dump files*

hello ,

okay , what you need to do is 

steps
--------------

start 

right click ( my computer

in the drop down menue click on ( properties 

click on(advanced 

click on ( start up & recovery 

deselect (automatically restart 

reboot 


Mike


----------



## Ran Werkheiser (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How to read WinXP's Mini dump files*



justpassingby said:


> This should help :
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315263
> http://www.memecode.com/docs/minidump.php
> 
> which reminds me I still have to learn about how to read those files...


Thanks justpassingby, that's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

It has come to my attention that you have either experienced many or just one BSoD (Blue Screen of Death). To figure out what file or piece of hardware is causing this I will need your minidump files to work with. I will use these files to read what was on your RAM when the exception at the Kernel happened. I will use the program WinDbg to do this. Please follow the below steps for me to obtain your dump files.

I would like you to go to:


 Start
 Run
 Type in *Explorer* and click *Ok*

Then I would like you to enter this into the address bar or go to this directory:

*C:\Windows\Minidump*

When succesfully navigated to this folder I would like you to move all of these files onto your desktop and creat a new Zip folder called "*Minidump Files*." Place your Minidumps into this Compressed Zip Folder and upload it to the TSF Server in your next post including more information on what has happened since my last post. The second method is that you can upload the same Zip Folder to another file sharing server like Microsoft Skydrive if you have a Windows Live Account so I can download it there to.

That is my Read Minidump files speech for people experiencing BSoD's. Do not post yours but use the top paragraph for information.


----------

